# Space Hippies! ATX



## river dog (Oct 13, 2011)

Space Hippies this weekend october 14-16, the music ranch austin tx, music from 5pm friday all the way till mid day sunday, nonstop 6 stages, psychedelic and punk rawk music, meet up wiff me to see what ganja is like when it tastes like alien mathematics.
lysergic days of fall lie ahead


----------



## godsahn (Oct 13, 2011)

If I was in Austin I would make an appearance. I like music & lysergic aliens...


----------



## river dog (Oct 13, 2011)

the alien mathematics are not lysergic but instead the dimethyltryptalien variety, hehe, liquid space though!
a fair warning, since i been volunteering and should know, look out for cacti if ya do make it out here, they may be pretty but they are not fun to touch or rub up on.


----------

